# Skipping day 10 leaf ticket award?



## Maggybeths (Jun 28, 2018)

I really feel like the game has skipped my ten leaf ticket award twice now?? I mean I?m not sure but I?m pretty sure. Anyone else?


----------



## biker (Jun 28, 2018)

You can open a complaint for Nintendo and if they really skipped, they might give you back. I didn't have this problem tho.


----------



## Katelyn (Jun 28, 2018)

I've had the same problem, I play EVERY day and I haven't got the past 2 10 leaf ticket rewards


----------



## Maggybeths (Jun 28, 2018)

It?s annoying and I?m sorry but thank goodness because I honestly thought I was crazy. Yay I?m not alone!


----------

